
Show HN: We built a trivia game. Let's start a live game for HN now - jmtame
https://www.slacktrivia.com/community-login
======
jmtame
We'll start when we get 10 players. We'll do a cash prize of $1 to the winner
for each participating player. This is an experiment, so we're just curious to
see what happens :)

Edit: thanks to those who played, we finished up the game. We'll do another
one tomorrow at 2pm Pacific.

